# Keeping "all four on the floor"



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Question on my jumping vizsla. His favorite past time is JUMPING I swear. He jumps when we come home, he jumps when he plays, he jumps when we put on a leash, he jumps when nothing is there, he jumps when frustrated when learning new tricks, HE ALWAYS JUMPS. Frankly, I am worried for his future with hip dysplasia. Can anyone recommend a way to teach him that jumping is not okay at all? When I say jumping, sometimes when people enter the house its ON the people but most of the time its just him jumping straight up in the air over and over again.

He has been doing this since I can remember, although I think I had a hand in this and the frequency. I taught him how to "touch". My hand command (stupid) was for me to put my hand straight out in the air and he touches it wherever it might be. This was VERY stupid looking back, I should have used an object or the back of the my hand. If I even point at anything he jumps without even being told to, I am assuming he thinks it is part of his trick. 

SO my question is, 1. how to stop him from jumping AS much or at all if anything. or 2. to unteach him that touch command OR retrain him using a different method and make him forget that my hand in the air DOES NOT mean jump (touch)


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

A couple comments/ideas...
He needs to know jumping on people uninvited is never okay. A "tisk tisk" or "uh uhh" or some other sound should be used to mark when he did something incorrectly. Don't use the word no. It comes up too much in normal conversation. Also when jumped on, people should turn away from him to make him realize that jumping on people will lead to them ignoring him.
As for the other jumping, you may want to train/shape the jump into an actual command. That way he looks at it as a command and not a display for his excitement. We use the command "bounce". Only reward him when you command him to bounce. We've also integrated a little agility into training sessions with our pup to further challenge him. We've trained "over" and "under" for obstacles such as my outstretched leg or a mini course we set up. This should give his jumping energy a little more direction and will give him something to focus on.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I give my guests a high value snack and tell them to have her sit, then pet her. It is still a struggle but she is much better. Touch is not a bad thing..I taught Kiya to touch my hand then turned it to touch the bell when she wants to go potty. However now when I'm on the phone for work, ding ding....


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

We have been really practising this lately (again) due to teenage forgetfulness  

We kind of turned it into a game with someone coming in the door, walking towards her, having a love fest if she remains sitting or quickly turning their back if she jumps then asking her to sit again. 

If we used constant treats for this training we would be plying her, (we have a lot of people come in and out) so we use them and cuddles intermittently. Normally cuddles and attention will be more than enough praise from visitors.

When on the walk i'll ask her to sit stay when I see people approaching, especially on narrow pathways where she can actually jump right on them.

Something really important that I learned recently to do with this training - as you have probably all experienced when outside, Vizslas attract generous attention from other walkers who always say 'Oh it's ok I don't mind her jumping!' I believe it has to be jump on no one or jump on everyone - less confusing. 

I have learned to be firm with the people we meet! "No it's not ok, she is in training.' Is all I have to say.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a jumping bean over here as well.

We should have enforced this from day 1, but we really started cracking down on it a couple months ago. Anytime someone comes over we tell Ruby to sit and have our guests tell her as well. If she stays sitting they can say hello to her, if she jumps she doesn't get any attention. 

She does still get very excited and definitely is no where near perfect with it, but it is a good starting point.


----------

